# تسويق زيوت المحركات المكرره



## MohamedRok (10 أكتوبر 2015)

نحن شركه ننتج زيوت المحركات المكرره وبجوده ممتازه ولكن نفتقر للخبره في مجال التسويق 
ارجو من لديه معلومات وخبره ان يدلنا على الجهات المستفيده من منتجاتنا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zizoamr36 (20 أكتوبر 2015)

المستفيد مصانح الشحوم طيب ممكن اعرف خواص الزيت و كم سعره


----------



## alimohamad-ali (21 أكتوبر 2015)

سلام

المقصود انك تنتج الزيوت التي تريد تسويقها من الزيت المحروق ذات اللون الاسود بتاع المحركات؟

شكرا


----------



## MohamedRok (24 أكتوبر 2015)

نعم نحن نقوم بانتاج زيوت مكرره من الزيت الاسود


----------



## مجاهد توتى (5 مارس 2016)

ارجو توضيح النوع مثلا sn 150 -sn 300- sn 500 مع توضيح سعر البرميل .


----------



## MohamedRok (5 مارس 2016)

Sn 150
سعر البرميل ١٠٠٠


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أبريل 2016)

طيب ممكن ذكر المواصفه الي حققها الزيت 



MohamedRok قال:


> Sn 150
> سعر البرميل ١٠٠٠


----------

